# My friends CD release at HardRock Boston



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ON july 25th My friend is having a CD release party at HardRock In Boston.
She is coming up from Nashville with her Band and if you like Country/Rock she is worth seeing. Tickets are 10 bucks but the CD is included.You can here a few of her songs on Myspace.
Jenns Myspace
Jenn Bostic on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
website
Hey there, welcome to my website!
to get tickets

Order Tickets


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> She sounds pretty good JAP I'll have to see if I can make it out. It's always a good time at the hard rock!


I'll say.. And not exactly hard on the eyes either.. What a doll!
And she supports the troops, so even more reason to buy the CD...
I hope she has much success JAP.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> I'll say.. And not exactly hard on the eyes either.. What a doll!
> And she supports the troops, so even more reason to buy the CD...
> I hope she has much success JAP.


Yeah, I guess she could be concidered pretty if you go for that whol 'looks' thing
She is very much a supporter of the troops.Ive known her 9 years and Jenn is genuine.
Some of her stuff is kinda bluesy but I like that too.Her show stuff is more southern rock.She and Digger Dawg have opened for Brooks & Dunn, Tobey Keith, Trace Adkins, Reba, Kenney Chesney,Jason Aldean, Brad Paisley and more. The smaller venues and bar shows are always packed.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

If I can get the night off I will be there. I'm always looking for shows to go to.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll be easy to find, will be up there country dancin' with the pretty wimmins


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in too !


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Just a heads up, they will be selling tickets at the door but only whats left from presale...Its likely to be sold out so get em early.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

She's one to watch on the Nashville scene. She plays the commercial cards right, she'll be all over the major market country stations in short order.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Wish I could go, but I'll be in the middle of my road trip to Canada!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> anyone here planning on going?


I am trying to get the night off. If I do then yes I will be there.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

BUMP, I have 4 extra tickets if anyone is interested,12.50 each...hope to see some on you there


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> BUMP, I have 4 extra tickets if anyone is interested,12.50 each...hope to see some on you there


Jap I am interested in one of those. Let me know how I can get one thanks


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Tickets are gone mike, sorry. There may still be some available online.. I'll post the link again.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

She sounds pretty good. Iam listening to her right now on youtube


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

link for tickets
Order Tickets


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Couldn't find your fake ID...LM? Hahaha 



LawMan3 said:


> Unfortunately I can't make it. I just realized I have a prior commitment that evening. Maybe next time.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup, good strong voice, nice sound. She's gonna go far.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

5 more days!hot damned


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't eat your fake id sir.......just sayin. 



LawMan3 said:


> :fu2: EAT IT


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> never had one, and will never need one losa


I had an awesome (for the time) fake ID, and I was 6 feet tall by the time I was 16, so I was a pretty popular guy as a teenager.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I had an awesome (for the time) fake ID, and I was 6 feet tall by the time I was 16, so I was a pretty popular guy as a teenager.


What happened ??????


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

:L::L::L::L:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jenn is playing at the Sandbar in Taunton on Friday night.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Is Sat night sold out?? I tried to get tickets and it says Will Call.  We want to go!!!

BTW... I LOVE the Sandbar!!!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

JAP...how was the release party?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Twas good BB. Thanks again JAP. Mikey it was a pleasure. Elle Fower, it was nice seeing you out again as well. There was even a RARE appearance of the INFAMOUS wgciv. hahahaha


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a great time there, I forgot how boring it can be if you dont dance.Jenn sounded amazing.It was really great to see my friends there, It was nice meeting you Mike.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

She has an amazing voice JAP! Glad we went.


----------

